# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  طريقة من أفضل وأضبط الطرق لحفظ القرآن , والمتون , والمنظومات , والقصائد , والأشعار ..

## أبو زارع المدني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين , الرحمن الرحيم , مالك يوم الدين
اللهم صلّ وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طريقة من أفضل وأضبط الطرق لحفظ القصائد والأشعار والمنظومات العقدية , الفقهية , الأصولية , النحوية .. بتكرارها بهذا الشكل التالي :

طريقة ضابطة قوية وهي من أفضل الطرق التي توصلت إليها بعد تمحيص لحفظ القصائد والأشعار والقصائد والأبيات والمنظومات العقدية والحديثية والفقهية والأصولية والنحوية... إلخ 
حتى لو كان عدد أبياتها 10000 بيت


الطريقة كالتالي 
نكرر البيت الأول ( 170 مرة )

نكرر البيت الثاني ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت الأول مع الثاني تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )

نكرر البيت الثالث ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت الثاني مع الثالث تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )

نكرر البيت الرابع ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت الثالث مع الرابع تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )



ثم نجمع البيت الأول مع الرابع ( 125 مرة )  


ثم نكمل و نكرر البيت الخامس ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت الرابع مع الخامس تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )

نكرر البيت السادس ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت الخامس مع السادس تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )

نكرر البيت السابع ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت السادس مع السابع تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )

نكرر البيت الثامن ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت السابع مع الثامن تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )



ثم نجمع البيت الخامس مع الثامن تكرارًا ( 125 مرة ) 


إذا انتهت الصفحة (مثلا) على 8 أبيات نجمع البيت الأول مع الثامن تكرارًا ( 125 مرة ) 
ثم ننتقل للصفحة التي بعدها ونكرر البيت التاسع ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت الثامن مع التاسع تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )

نكرر البيت العاشر ( 85 مرة )

نربط البيت التاسع مع العاشر تكرارًا ( 85 مرة )

نكرر البيت الحادي عشر ( 85 مرة )... ونفعل في الصفحة الأخرى كما فعلنا في الأولى .. وهكذا .



إذا أتينا إلى آخر بيت في القصيدة أو المنظومة فإنا سنكرره منفردا 
( 170 مرة وذلك لأنه ليس تحته شيء حتى يكرر معه ) ثم نربطه مع الذي قبله تكرارًا ( 85 مرة ) 

ملاحظة :

** كلما حفظت أربعة أبيات توقف عن الحفظ وأربط هذه الأربعة بتكرارها

** أيضًا كلما أنهينا صفحة نتوقف لنكرر جميع ما فيها 

** البيت الأخير والأول جعلته 170 مرة لأن الأول ليس قبله شيء حتى يربط معه والأخير أيضا ليس بعده شيء حتى يربط معه وليس من الموازنة أن أجعل عدد تكراره فقط 85 مرة فجعلت تكراره مضاعف حتى يكون التقسيم موزون ومناسب

** ليس من الضرورة أن يكون عدد التكرار 505 مرة وما ذكرت هذا إلا لأن هذه الأعداد هي الدارجة عند الحفظة الكبار المهتمين بالحفظ وبضبطه وبالإمكان تقليصها لأقل من ذلك إن أراد الحافظ مع توزيع الأعداد كما في الخطة بشكل موزون ومتناسق – وكلٌ وما يطيق -

** تستطيع إستخدام هذه الطريقة في حفظ كتاب الله أو حفظ متن منثور ككتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب أو غيره .. وتكون بنفس هذه الطريقة

الفائدة :

1- سوف نكرر كل بيت 505 مرة 
فمرة منفردًا 85 مرة
ومرة مربوطًا ( بالبيت الذي قبله 85 مرة + والبيت الذي بعده 85مرة ) 
ومرة مجموعًا ( 125مرة عند تكرار كل أربعة أبيات + 125مرة عند تكرار كل مافي الصفحة )
الإجمالي = 505 مرة .. وبإذن الله ستكون شنقيطي زمانك ولن تنسى ما حفظت ...,

2- ربط الأبيات سيكون متين وقوي لديك 

3- كثرة التكرار ستجعل حفظك مرن وسهل وخفيف وستستحضر هذه الأبيات في أي مكان وزمان وستصل بعد حين للحفظ من أول وهلة 


يستفاد أيضًا من :

1- يحبذا أن يكون معك عداد ( الحاسبة ) في عد الأعداد والتكرار أو برنامج المحفظ تجده في الملتقى . (1)

2- يحبذا أن يكون للمنظومة تسجيل صوتي على الكمبيوتر فتقطع الأبيات بيتا بيتا وأيضًا أربعة أربعة بواسطة برامج القطع ويتم تشغيل المادة بعد تقطعيها بواسطة البرامج التي تعيد تشغيل المقطع تلقائيًا كالريل بلير وغيرها فيتم التكرير مع القارئ في نَفَسٍ واحد .


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
(1)

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

عرضت الطريقة على الأخ الفاضل أبو همام عبدالحميد الجزائري فقال لي :

ـ الطريقة متميزة ، و تعتمد على التكرار و هو المهم و الأهم في الحفظ ، كذلكم على الربط و هذا مهم جدا و أساسي و إلا صار الحفظ عشوائيا فبيت هنا و بيت هناك دون ترتيب ، و التركيز على مطلع الورد و آخره بزيادة التكرار وهذا طيب و مثبت للطالب ، و الاستعانة أيضا بالعداد و الحاسوب و هذا مشجع للحافظ على أن يستمر و يواصل دون ملل أو كلل .... فبارك الله فيك ....

و هذه أخي أبا زارع اقتراحات أخيك المحب :
1ـ أن يسأل الطالب نفسه : لماذا أحفظ ؟ وهذا أدعى لمراجعة النفس في نواياها الدخيلة ، و يذكرها بالاخلاص لباريها جل و علا في هذا الحفظ ، و أنه يستعين به على رفع الجهل عن نفسه و إخوانه و نفعهم في المستقبل ، و نيل رضوان الله الأبدي السرمدي في الدنيا و الآخرة.(نسأل الله من فضله).

فإذا أصلح الطالب نيته ، فلا تسأل عن توفيق الله و بركته في الحفظ و الفهم و العمل.

2ـ أن يحدد الوقت للحفظ ، و هذا مهم جدا ، فالذي سيقرأ هذا الموضوع الشيق ، سيكون من شرائح مختلفة من المجتمع ، فهذا شاب صغير له الطاقة و الوقت ، و هذا شاب كبير يعني أتم دراسته و يعمل فليس له الطاقة والوقت كالأول .... و هكذا

فلكل ظرفه و حاله ، و لكن أفضل وقت للحفظ و أظنه يناسب الجميع ، ألا و هو وقت االسحر ، وقت النزول الإلاهي ، كما نبه عليه الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير ـحفظه الله ـ ، فقبل دخول الفجر الصادق ، يكون الناس في غفلة ، و الله المستعان على أنفسنا ، و هو الوقت المبارك العظيم الذي ينادي فيه رب العزة عباده : هل من سائل فأعطيه ، هل من داع فأستجيب له ، هل من مستغفر فأغفر له !!!

فليبادر الحافظ بالدعاء و ليغتنم بركة هذا الوقت بالحفظ و التكرار و المراجعة ، فهو أنفع و أنجع و أثبت و أبقى بإذن الله. (أسأل الله أن يعينني و إياك أخي)
و لا يعين على هذا بعد الله إلا النوم المبكر و ترك السهر....

3ـ الاستعانة بحلقة تحفيظ أو بصاحب أو أكثر للتسميع و الاستظهار فهذا أدعى للاستمرار و ثبات الحفظ و التعود على إلقائه على الآخرين و هذا ينصح به المشايخ كثيرا.
فالبيئة العلمية و التنافس تعينان الطالب على الحفظ .

4ـ التقليل من المحفوظ 3 أو 4 و هذا جيد و قد أشرت إليه أخي الفاضل ، و لا يزيد الحافظ على القدر الذي حدده.(المنبت لا ظهرا أبقى و لا أرضا قطع)

5ـ أما عدد التكرار ، لا شك أنه كلما زاد كان أثبت ، و لكن كل بحسبه ، فهناك من يتحمل تكرار 1000مرة و هذا معروف في شنقيط !!!

و هناك من لا يتحمل حتى 170 أو 85 مرة ، و أنا أعتقد أن الأمر يتعلق بطبيعة الشخص نفسه و طبيعة المتن كذلك ...

و ليجعل حد أدنى للتكرار لا يساوم فيه و هو 20 مرة فما فوق ، و هذا العدد اختاره الشيخ عبد العزيز القاسم كما أخبرني أخي سليم أبو سليمان....
فإن هذه الطريقة مقبولة و غير مخيفة (ابتسامة)
و أنا شخصيا أفضل 30 مرة فما فوق...
المهم الاستمرار ، و كثرة المراجعة و النظر في المتن ، و معاناة الشرح....

5ـ خطورة و أهمية الربط مع التكرار لتثبيت المحفوظ ، و استظهاره سريعا دون تعتعة أو تردد.

6ـ عدم الجزع من نسيان المحفوظ الجديد ، في نفس المجلس أو بعده بقليل ، فإن الدماغ يقوم بعملية التجميع فيغفل الابيات الأولى و لكنها مسجلة فيه ، فقط يكفي الطالب قراءة البيت و إذا به يستحضره (أفادنيها أخي سليم عن الشيخ القاسم).

7ـ الحرص على الاستقرار النفسي للحافظ ، فإنه يؤثر بقوة في نشاطه العقلي و الذهني ، و هذا مجرب.

فيبتعد عن الجدال و الخصومات و كثرة الكلام ، بل و التفكير في شؤون الدنيا و شواغلها فإنها تضعف حافظته و لا بد.

8ـ الحرص على سلامة القلب من مفسداته من الشهوات و الشبهات.
(و اتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله).

....هذه أخي كلمات ، أرجو أن ينفعك الله بها ، سائلا المولى تبارك و تعالى التوفيق و السداد لي و لك و لسائر إخواننا المسلمين. 

أخوك المحب أبو همام عبد الحميد الجزائري. 

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ

وقال لي الفاضل أبو مالك العوضي :

الأمر يختلف باختلاف الأشخاص ولي عندي ما أضيفه

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ 

أيضا أخانا المسيطير استحسن الفكرة

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

وعرضته أيضًا على الفاضل ذو المعالي فقال لي :

الحفظ آلة ، و الآلات متنوعة ، و كلُّ وما يتناسَبُ معه من تلك الآلات ، مع ملاحظات الغايات .

الطريقة جيدة لشخصين :
الأول : من اقتطع من عمره وقتاً ليحفظ فيه فقط دون اشتغال بالفهم ، ليكون متفرغاً للحفظ ليتفرغ بعد للفهم .

الثاني : من يريد حفظ شيءٍ معينٍ لديه و لا يريد التكثُّر من الحفظ ، كمن يريد أن يحفظ ألفية السيوطي البلاغية و النحوية و المصطلحية و غيرها .

و أما عدا هذين فلا تتناسب معه لأن من عدا الأول يريد الفهم ، و من عدا الثاني فعاشق للتكثر من الحفظ فلا يُحدد له وقت لأنه مشتغل فيه طول وقته .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أمر طيب قد قبلته قريحتي وما مجته أذني وقرت به عيني ، واعلم أستاذنا أن ذلك النظام أو هاتيك الطريقة تتباين لتباين الخلق 
ولكن تأخذ الأفهام منه *-*-*-*-* على قدر القرائح والفهوم
بارك اللهم لنا فيكم

----------


## طالبة العلم

تحتاج إلى صبر و طول بال وذهن صافي ونوم مبكر و تنظيم وقت وووو .. والله المستعان ..

جزاك الله خير ..

----------


## حسن ابو عدي

الذي عنده ضعف قي التركيز
 وعنده شورود ذهني كيف يصنع
مع الحفظ بارك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرعلى هذه الطريقة الطيبة

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

الأخ الكريم أبو الطيب المتنبي
والأخت الكريمة طالبة العلم 

بارك الله فيكم بإمكان المريد تقليص العدد الإجمالي لكل بيت إلى 100 مرة وقد ذكرت ذلك :




> ** ليس من الضرورة أن يكون عدد التكرار 505 مرة وما ذكرت هذا إلا لأن هذه الأعداد هي الدارجة عند الحفظة الكبار المهتمين بالحفظ وبضبطه وبالإمكان تقليصها لأقل من ذلك إن أراد الحافظ مع توزيع الأعداد كما في الخطة بشكل موزون ومتناسق – وكلٌ وما يطيق -

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

> الذي عنده ضعف قي التركيز
> وعنده شورود ذهني كيف يصنع
> مع الحفظ بارك الله فيكم
> وجزاكم الله خيرعلى هذه الطريقة الطيبة


كثرة التكرار سيجعلك تركز بإذن الله في الجملة التي تكررها لإنها تمر على لسانك أكثر من 10 مرات

ومع الإستمرار في الحفظ ستصل بإذن الله لنتيجة مبهرة وسيأتي عليك يومٌ سيكون فيه الحفظ والتركيز لديك قويا بإذن الله وستحفظ بمجرد تكرار المقطع المراد لمرتين أو ثلاثة كما حدثنيه أكثر من شخص 

أسأل الله أن يفتح عليك فتوح العارفين ويرزقك الإمامة في الدين

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

الى جانب ما ذكره الاخ ابوزارع المدني وفقه الله 
انقل لكم كلام للزرنوجي فقال :(واقوى اسباب الحفظ الجد
والمواظبة وتقليل الغذاء وصلاة الليل وقراءة القران 
نظرا .....والسواك وشرب العسل واكل الكندر مع السكر 
واكل احدى وعشرين زبيبة حمراء كل يوم على الريق 
..........واما ما يورث النسيان فالمعاصي وكثرة الهموم 
والاحزان في امور الدنيا وكثرة الاشغال والعلائق
....).ا.هـ تعليم المتعلم اداب التعلم ص38
قال عمر بن محمد النسفي
كــــن للاوامر والنواهي حافظا           وعلى الصلاة مواظبا ومحافظا 
واطلب علوم الشرع واجتهد واستعن       بالطيبات تصير فقيها حافظا 
واسال الهك حفظ حفظِكَ راغبا             في فضله فالله خير حافظا 


وصدقوني يا اخوان متى توجه العبد لمولاه والح في سؤال 
التوفيق و علم الله منك صدق النية تريد
بحفظك ...حفظ الدين ورفع الجهل عن نفسك وتعليم الناس 
..فستوفق باذن الله ...لكن المسألة تحتاج الى صبر 
وجهاد ومن سار على الدرب وصل
ولولا المشقة لساد الناس كلهم................الج  ود يُفقِرُوالإقدام قتّالُ
اللهم ارزقنا حفظ الامام احمد وفقه ابن تيمية وزهد بشر الحافي ...آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## عبدالله شفيق السرحي

الأخوة الأفاضل فيما يخص الحفظ لعلم الأصول
تنصحون بحفظ ألفية السيوطى فى الأصول أو التحفة المرضية للشيخ الأثيوبى
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الله



إن كانت عندك همة في الحفظ فعليك بعد الورقات أو نظمها للعمريطي بأحد هذه المتون الثلاثة التي طارت في هذا العلم كل مطار واشتهرت غاية الاشتهار:
المنهاج للبيضاوي
جمع الجوامع للسبكي
المختصر لابن الحاجب

فهذه المتون هي العُمد وعليها من الشروح والحواشي مالا يحصى
فإن لم تكن لك قدرة على حفظ المنثور
فاختر أحد هذين النظمين:
الكوكب الساطع للسيوطي
أو مراقي السعود للشنقيطي
والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله شفيق السرحي

مشكور أخي أمجد  وبارك الله فيك 
إنما أردت السلامة  والبعد عن أقوالهم المخالفة لمعتقد أهل السنة 
مع اهتمام الشيخ الإثيوبي بذلك 

أو تري لى أن أترك المسائل الكلامية فى كتب البيضاوي وغيره 
أسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## ابو سعيد العامري

بارك الله فيكم أبا زارع
ولعلي أضيف ما قد لا يخفى على الكثير
أن في تكرار ما يُراد حفظه من كتاب الله فيه من الأجور العظيمة ما لا يعلمه إلا الله عز وجل
فانظر...
في كل حرف حسنه ، لم يقل صلى الله عليه وسلم (ألم) حرف، بل (أ) حرف، و (ل) حرف، و(م) حرف
ونحن نكرر آيه (170)مرة، ثم(85)مرة، ثم ما تعلمون

فهذه أجور عظيمة
والمحروم من حرم نفسه.

وأريد أن أهمس في أذن من استطال الطريق....
لا يلزم حفظ الأربعين النووية وعمدة الأحكام وبلوغ المرام والأمهات معاً
يختار الطالب لنفسه ما يظن أنه سيعتني به. قد يهمه بلوغ المرام، فيحفظها ويقرأ غيرها ويستطيع أن يستظهرها
وفي النحو... لا يلزم حفظ الآجرومية و نظمها و الملحة والقطر والألفية معاً، بل يختار ما سيعتني به ولا يهمل البقية


وصححوني إن رأيتم في ذلك خطأ
محبكم، والمستفيد من أطروخاتكم
ابو سعيد العامري

----------


## طالبة فقه

مفيد...لاإله الا الله

----------


## تمام الهلالي

شيئا فشيئا تصل

----------


## ابن المهلهل

بارك الله فيكم :
ينظر هنا :
(( التكرار : هو طريقة السلف في العلم والحفظ )) .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=73700
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو أحمد المدّي

جزاك الله خيرا ، طريقة ممتازة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو يخضور

طريقة فى غاية الصحة ، وهل ضاع العلم الا لما كروته اصحابه

----------


## الوايلي

لو كل الناس تحفظ من أول مره 
لكان الناس كلهم علماء 

لكن آفة العلم نسيانه 

الله يجزاكم خير على هذه الفوائد وفعلاً انا جربت التكرار ما يقارب إلى ثلاثين او اربعين ووجدت النتيجة طيبة جداً وانا اعاني من ضعف في التركيز وتشريد في الذهن والله المستعان 

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> وقال لي الفاضل أبو مالك العوضي :
> 
> الأمر يختلف باختلاف الأشخاص ولي عندي ما أضيفه


بارك الله في الإخوة الأفاضل جميعا فقد طالعنا إفاداتهم وبقي الشيخ أبو مالك وأنا أنتظر إضافته للاستفادة جزاه الله خيرا.

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

بارك الله فيك اخي على النصيحة و المجهود لكن لي تعقيب: 
انا لست مع من يحدد التكرار بالاعداد و لا حتى من ياتي بطريقة للحفظ لان الذي يريد العلم يصل اليه باذن الله بالمجاهدة و الصبر و تختلف الطرق حسب ذكاء و نباهة الطالب مع مراعاة ظروفه العملية و الاجتماعية و اوقات فراغه و توفيق الله له بتركه المعاصي و هو الاهم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاكم الله خيرا، ورفع قدركم فى الدنيا والآخرة.
هذا، وإن كان أكثرنا لايحتمل مثل هذا العدد فإن هذا لضعف الهمة ، وللرغبة فى سرعة الترقى فالطالب منا يريد أن ينتهى من خمسة علوم فى ثلاثة أشهر بل أقل، ومثل هذا لا تناسبه هذه الطريقة، وأما من كان جادًّا فى الطلب حقا وصاحبَ همة وعزيمة فلا عليه أن ينتهى من أحد المتون فى شهر أو فى عام المهم أن يبقى الحفظ مع المرء، أن يكون العلم فى الصدور لا فى السطور: 



> علمى معى حيثما يَمَّمْتُ ينفَعُنى *** قلبى وعاء له لا بطنُ صندوق





> إن كنتُ فى البيت كان العلم فيه معى *** أو كنتُ فى السوقِ كان العلمُ فى السوق


وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - ما معناه: وهؤلاء الذين كانوا يقولون : الفهمَ الفهمَ ... ونحن الآن وبعد أن بلغنا ما بلغنا لم يبق معنا إلا ما حفظناه.
ولاشك أن للمرء أن يزيد فى مرات التكرار وأن ينقص منها ، لكن لا أرى أن ينقص عن عشرين أو ثلاثين مرة للبيت الواحد  إن كان المحفوظ شعرا ، أو للجملة الواحدة إن كان المحفوظ نثرا .
وينبغى التنبه إلى أن المراد هنا ليس الحفظَ بل تثبيتَ الحفظِ فى العاجل والآجل.
أسأل الله العلى العظيم بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلمَ والعمل ، والإخلاصَ فى القول والعمل، ثم حسن الخاتمة، اللهم آمين.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.

--

المائة كرة تكفي وهي جيدة للغاية إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

طيب ياشيخ كيف نحفظ المتون الفقهية كيف نربطها ونحفظها بوركت

----------

